# [SOLVED] no reception



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a sony wide screen projection tv Mod. KP-51WS520. The uhf/vhf fitting seems to have failed. I get no reception when I plug in the antenna cable. I can play netflix and pc streaming OK. If I plug the antenna into another tV it works fine. It was working OK, but it just stopped. I looked into the TV and the fitting inside looks tight. Can you give me any ideas before I call a repairman??


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: no reception*

You can't do anything to a tuner when they give out they're gone, you got no choice but to take your set to a repair shop.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: no reception*

I HAVE ORDERED THE PART THAT THE ANTENNA CABLE PLUGS INTO. IT IS CALLED	"177178721
RF ANT SW". I AM HOPING THIS MIGHT FIX IT.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: no reception*

the antenna socket centre pin might be "bad jointed" if you are lucky .. most times though the problem is down to problems with the tuner assembly that is in the remainder of the housing that can't be seen nor easily accessed.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: no reception*

If it is the tuner, Can I buy a dvd recorder with digital tuner and use it to receive my antenna signal and send it to my analog TV?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: no reception*

if your set has a SCART connector or other method of recieving an external signal via the AV setting .. it should be possible to connect any other TV signal receiving unit to it (VCR, DVD etc with internal tuner) .. I used to check out TV's that way when I couldn't see a picture but had sound .. 2 TV's back to back via SCART to ensure that the Tuner and picture processor were functional before digging into the High Volt & CRT sections


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: no reception*

I am not familiar with that connector. See attached picture of my connectors.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: no reception*

I just realized my converter box had red yellow and white outputs. I connected them to my tv thru input 1 and I can receive tv signals. I really don't need the vhf uhf cable.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: no reception*

You might as well consider this as solved .. you can mark it as such by doing what it shows in the pic in my signature .. 


I don't see a SCART connector at the back of your box but since you have all those composite video inputs .. you don't need one .. The SCART just incorporates all those signals plus an extra signal for automatic switch over to the AV channel.

:wave:


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: no reception*

Would a dvd recorder with digital tuner replace my converter box?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: no reception*

If it has an analogue output, yes it should do .. but you'll need to double check what signals & connectors are available at the back for output. Check with your local retailer


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You're welcome :wave:


----------

